# UK shops/importers/dealers selling venomous snakes?



## PDR

Hello everyone, I wonder if anyone here can help?

We are currently trying to compile a list of UK based Reptile dealers (wholesale & retail) and importers who stock and sell venomous species (I know of a few but there must be others) we plan to contact as many of these dealers as possible to see what species are being brought into the UK. 

This request is only one part of a larger project that some here may be aware of. As a Venom Research Unit we advise the National Health Service as to which antivenom types to stock and the appropriate number of ampoules/vials to hold. We have some very experienced Doctors and Clinicians here who have successfully treated numerous bites both in the UK and overseas. We extend our help to everyone including Zoo / Safari Park Staff, Research Units, Pet Traders and Private Venomous Keepers.

Antivenom is very expensive to buy and over the years we have had to rely upon experience and partly educated guess work. The more complete a picture we can get will help us to be prepared and provide an even better service. *Bites do happen* so the more help we get with this project then the more help we can give to each and everyone involved with venomous snakes.

We are already having some encouraging feedback. Many of the lists we have received from private keepers have been given anomalously which is perfectly acceptable, all we need is the raw data to work with and *NOT names and addresses.*

So your help with a list of dealers will be really appreciated.

Thanking you in advance,
Paul Rowley
LSTM


----------



## pythondave82

Come on guys, those of you who have not sent your list in send it asap.

Its fantastic that we have such help only a stone throw away.

Dave


----------



## SiUK

Hi Paul, we made quite an extensive list of UK venomous dealers and petshops on another forum il see if I can look it out for you.


----------



## PDR

SiUK said:


> Hi Paul, we made quite an extensive list of UK venomous dealers and petshops on another forum il see if I can look it out for you.


Thanks, that would be really helpful.
 I have kind of lost track as to who deals in venomous . A lot of people I did know are no longer around. About the only ones I know for certain are the Reptile Zone and Tiny Boas.
Paul


----------



## SiUK

off the top of my head

Scales and tails in Cornwall
Canterbury exotics in you guessed it....:lol2:
Shropshire exotics Newport shropshire.

Concrete jungle, Kent way

Southwest reptiles Exeter

theres a few other private sellers that advertise on here sometimes.


----------



## stuartdouglas

Creature feature in Harrogate


----------



## madman2

Does this include privet breeders???


----------



## snake5007

Ameyzoo in Bovingdon, Hertfordshire.


----------



## stuartdouglas

madman2 said:


> Does this include privet breeders???


do they breed that stuff now? I usually just cut it off a hedge:lol2:


----------



## paraman

stuartdouglas said:


> do they breed that stuff now? I usually just cut it off a hedge:lol2:


Is that for they venomous sticky insects? :whistling2:


----------



## Tom_b

Does Jason down at Tiny Boas still excist now? If so anyone with his number please drop me a PM with it as ive lost his number off my phone.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## PDR

madman2 said:


> Does this include privet breeders???


I suspect that we will already be getting feed-back from these people under the guise of private keepers.


----------



## PDR

Tom_b said:


> Does Jason down at Tiny Boas still excist now? If so anyone with his number please drop me a PM with it as ive lost his number off my phone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


I think he is still around:
Tiny Boas UK


----------



## rugbystar55

ermm predators in shipley,west yorks


----------



## madman2

ooops spelling erra (lol)


----------



## southwest vipers

PDR said:


> I think he is still around:
> Tiny Boas UK


Yes, he is still around with a huge amount of DWA stock for sale.


----------



## Tom_b

southwest vipers said:


> Yes, he is still around with a huge amount of DWA stock for sale.





PDR said:


> I think he is still around:
> Tiny Boas UK


Does anyone have a number they can PM me with. Only the contact details on that page are not upto date anymore.

Thanks


----------



## dannylatics

jurrasic ark in brownhills, walsall if they are still open


----------



## Declan123

dannylatics said:


> jurrasic ark in brownhills, walsall if they are still open



Nah it aint


----------



## SiUK

Declan123 said:


> Nah it aint


didnt it only open not long ago?


----------



## pollywog

Cotswold & Rainforest Reptiles both in Gloucestershire, they used to have a fair bit of venomous but not sure if Rainforest still do since they changed hands.

Good luck getting hold of Tiny Boas, Jason still owes a lot of people money from the Exeter show.


----------



## southwest vipers

I got my money back ok. I'm sure he'll be able to help you if you contact him in a proper manner. Please be aware that there are libel issues from naming people directly on the forums. [email protected]


----------



## pollywog

I've already contacted Jason and co-organiser Nick on numerous occasions since the cancellation of that show and all I get is promise after broken promise or more often just ignored. They are well aware that I am still owed a refund, as I am aware others are too.
For something to be libel it has to be a false claim, which this is not. Now lets not hijack the thread any further.


----------



## CheloniaDude

Venom Logic are worth talking to and so are Pilbara Reptiles along with Emsworth reptiles to name a few. If you want more PM me and I can supply you with many dealers contact info


----------



## mikeyb

scales and tails in cornwall doesnt exist anymore just thought id let u know


----------



## lozmick

i went to exeter exotics at weekend they had a couple of snakes and scorpions but cant say what they were sorry


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

This thread is five years old...


----------



## snakesandscales

Bradleybradleyc said:


> This thread is five years old...


This is what I was thinking...

I remember they sent out a form to everybody on the SHHS website. It was totally anonymous and with the purpose of stocking the right anti-venoms.


----------



## PDR

Yes, It is an old post and we did gain some useful feedback.
Thank you to all those who helped.


----------

